# Radiant barrier and Housewrap???



## Charles Bagley (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a question about the Solarboard OSB and housewrap. If you use the Solarboard for side sheathing, can you put housewrap on top of that and it still be effective? Doesn't it require at least a 3/4" gap, say between the brick to be effective. Does the housewrap affect its function? While typing this, I thought of the Solarboard used for roof decking with shingles next to it and it still works. So I may have answered my own question but would like some input.

Thanks,
CB


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

try posting this question in the construction forum for more responses


----------



## Hambone (Apr 4, 2007)

*Foil Wrapped OSB*

Hope I am not too late. I am not sure you answered your own question .... let me explain. On the Foil Backed OSB I just had installed, the instructions written on the foil indicated that if it was installed on the roof, the foil side should go down. If installed on the walls, the foil side should be facing out.

So I would welcome any comments as I am not sure why on roofing applications the foil side should be facing down - but that's what the instructions indicated.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

My guess is so you dont put holes in it when you are roofing ?--Dont realy know


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

*How to Install SOLAR BOARD® on Exterior Walls*

On exterior walls (both brick and exterior siding), install SOLAR BOARD® with foil side facing out, toward the exterior.
Maintain 3/4” airspace between the foiled surface and the brick. For walls utilizing exterior siding, use furring strips to create a 3/4” air space between foiled surface and the siding.
Use 8d nails to fasten panels to studs. Maintain 1/8” spacing between panel ends and edges.
Keep SOLAR BOARD® panels protected from the elements prior to, during and after installation.


----------



## Construction15 (Jul 7, 2008)

You do need an air space!


----------



## comp (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## room2roof (Feb 1, 2011)

yes it needs to breath..ahhhhhhhh..so many installs done improperly create a haven for mold and rot......


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you mean the 3/4'' air space is so it can ''breath''?how exactly does a piece of osb breath?


----------



## room2roof (Feb 1, 2011)

tomstruble said:


> you mean the 3/4'' air space is so it can ''breath''?how exactly does a piece of osb breath?


I think you know what I mean. it needs Airflow to release any moisture that may get trapped between the two substrates.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Your better off using regular osb and then foil faced foam over. About the same cost and you get a thermal break as well as the benifits of the foil. You still need a drainage plain and theres all kinds of thoughts on where that should be when using foam.
Where are you located? The foil face might do you more harm then good.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the 3/4 air space is for the radiant aspect of the panel to work like it's supposed to,i would bet in a brick type application the manufacturer would say to tape the seams with a foil tape,putting a house wrap over an aluminium overlay seems redundant

whether it's a good product or not for that application i don't know


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

room2roof said:


> I think you know what I mean. it needs Airflow to release any moisture that may get trapped between the two substrates.


 
if your saying drainage and convective drying i would agree with you,but just saying breathing or airflow can be misleading,air can bring in the same moisture your trying to keep out


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> if your saying drainage and convective drying i would agree with you,but _*just saying breathing or airflow can be misleading,air can bring in the same moisture your trying to keep out*_


Good feed back!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ttthhhanks!


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> ttthhhanks!


Awwww did I make you blush?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Putting wrap over foil insulation is redundant. Putting wrap on with radiant sheathing has to be done. The sheathing is not a vapor barrier. So in this case I would say the vapor barrier has to go under the sheathing so it does not mess with the radiant properties of the board. 
I almost framed a house with all radiant osb. The rep from GP was going to be invloved and all. It fell through so I never got to ask about the vapor barrier and other questions I had.:sad:
I used foil foam when I built my house. I put osb drain wrap then the foam with foil tape. On my addition I exnayed the foil foam and am just using dow blue board. The foil does more harm than good here as we have way more heating days than cooling days. I want that winter sun to warm the house. If I lived in the southern US Id go foil wrapped.


----------



## room2roof (Feb 1, 2011)

tomstruble said:


> if your saying drainage and convective drying i would agree with you,but just saying breathing or airflow can be misleading,air can bring in the same moisture your trying to keep out


Air can bring in the same moisture I agree and it can be a problem depending on where you're located in the country. I was actually referring to drainage and drying though. I work in quite a few Crawlspaces down here in NC and Air in the summer does create some major issues especially if there are grading or drainage issues that leech more moisture into the crawlspace. 

This is what makes climate controlled sealed crawlspaces a big hit here for those who can afford to do it.


----------

